# Out of Uber service area?



## UberCody (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm a brand new driver as of today, so I apologize if this is a rehashed question...

I'm in Arizona, and currently in the Prescott area. I know for sure Uber is available in Phoenix an hour South, and in Flagstaff an hour North of me. No other drivers show up in my Prescott area. I had a friend who had the Uber rider app check to see if my car icon showed up for him. He showed me a screenshots that my car wasn't shown, even tho I am logged in and shown as "online" in the Uber partner app.

Does this mean I would only be displayed as an available car for customers if I drove an hour away to Flagstaff or Phoenix?

I do go to both areas frequently, so I'm just trying to figure out if this means I'll only be able to work with Uber when I'm in those areas?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

If you were out of your service area you would not be allowed to go online. Anyone who pulls up the Uber map and places their pin near you should see your vehicle on the map.

Download the rider app yourself and check for your vehicle while you are online.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It takes a while to show up in rural areas, I had this experience in Maricopa, go online, wait one hour, then check the rider app. Then if that doesn't work get to a higher location your too close to the ground. If that doesn't work just call tech support they'll set it up for you.


----------



## UberCody (Feb 11, 2015)

It seems that Uber is just not available in the Prescott area. I decided to test it and drove out to Flagstaff tonight. I was using both the rider app and driver app on 2 devices simultaneously. Once I got to Bellemont AZ (12 miles west of Flagstaff) suddenly uberX became available. I could see my car icon following about 6 blocks behind me on the highway as I zoomed in on the rider app. Once I made it to downtown Flagstaff I parked and of course the rider app showed my car exactly where I was parked. Once I turned off my "online" status, the rider app would say "no uberX available".... So while it was a service area, at that time I was the only UberX car on the road.

Is there any way to request uberX be an available service area in Prescott through Uber somehow? I know there is a demand because we get a lot of people from Phoenix and Flagstaff visiting here in Prescott that ask if Uber is out here.


----------



## Utmo (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm an Uber driver in Prescott today. I logged into both the driver app and passenger app and it looked to be working correctly - see screen shot


----------

